# Doris in Devon :)



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Had a trip to the beach with Doris at the weekend and saw lots of wildlife on the way!


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

A herd of toffee cows


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Sheep along the roadside


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

And a swan with her cygnets


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Before finally reaching this beautiful secret spot, one of my favourite places


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fabulous pics, Doris sure is a beach babe x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely photos  

Has she got darker?


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Grove said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> Has she got darker?


I don't think so, she looks lighter or darker depending on the light I think


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww Doris is gorgeous!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Puppy road trip! It's a Devon Safari - you just need to spot some cream teas!

Doris is beautiful. Glad you had a nice time.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> Puppy road trip! It's a Devon Safari - you just need to spot some cream teas!
> 
> Doris is beautiful. Glad you had a nice time.


Thanks, I love it because it's home and there's no place quite like it, I LOVE going back as often as I can


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Delicious Doris! Gorgeous girl!
Super pictures, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

She just keeps getting more gorgeous! As for the beach - beautiful!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful! I love seeing the back of her little alert head taking in all the sights


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a little sweetheart. Love the photos..


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Beautiful! I love seeing the back of her little alert head taking in all the sights


It's at that lovely curly head of hair stage as well.

I would be inclined to frame the first photo (think i said this last time!!)


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

lisaj said:


> Thanks, I love it because it's home and there's no place quite like it, I LOVE going back as often as I can


I'm Devon girl too. Miss the place so much.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks like a fabulous place. Beautiful and tranquil, and an amazing beach. Thank you for the photo tour.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Doris is beautiful x


----------

